# Chops, peppers, Z cakes and a baby buddy



## Que~Dawg (Oct 12, 2009)

Got some nice chops and paired them up with some of the last of the fresh sweet banana peppers from the garden and a zucchini jalapeno pepper flat cake also from the garden. 

The chops all lined up 





This one is mine 




The sweet banana pepper with some spicy dip 




The cakes 




Yep it was good 




My Baby Buddy


----------



## Justaguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Perfect!    Nice grill marks too!


----------



## Shores (Oct 13, 2009)

Only one thing to say...WOW!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh MAN!

I was hoping for the Zebra Cakes they have on the ends of the aisles at the supermarket!   

Great pics, Great looking food, and Super Cute Kidlet !!!!


----------



## Griff (Oct 13, 2009)

Excellent food and pics. Cute kid.


----------



## Vermin999 (Oct 13, 2009)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 13, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 13, 2009)

Mighty fine looking grub and chillins you got there. Not sure but you might get her checked for a condition called strabismus (sic) imbalance in the eye muscles. Oldest daughter had it back when she was about that age. Still has it despite an operation by the way. The different amounts of visible whites of the eyes is a clue. Yall already had it checked or if it happen to be the way the light is shining on her purty face..I take this all back of course

bigwheel


----------



## bknox (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG!!!! Thats what I'm talking about! I ma going to print these pictures to use as a guide for how all pork chops should look.

Good looking kid as well. What a cutie!


----------



## Que~Dawg (Oct 13, 2009)

bknox said:
			
		

> OMG!!!! Thats what I'm talking about! I ma going to print these pictures to use as a guide for how all pork chops should look.
> 
> Good looking kid as well. What a cutie!



Wow thanks my friend... But I think you will be just fine around the Ol'grill, with them skills you have.


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Oct 13, 2009)

That's some great looking stuff peppers look really good............


----------



## evapman (Oct 13, 2009)

WOW!! you sir are a food artist!


----------



## Que~Dawg (Oct 14, 2009)

evapman said:
			
		

> WOW!! you sir are a food artist!



Why thank you evapman


----------



## 007bond-jb (Oct 14, 2009)

Real nice pic's What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 14, 2009)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 14, 2009)

excellent!  can we have the flat cake recipe?

I make Paula Deen's okra fry bread a lot , that stuff
is addicting.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 14, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> excellent!  can we have the flat cake recipe?
> 
> I make Paula Deen's okra fry bread a lot , that stuff
> is addicting.


I'll be needing that recipe. I haven't wandered into okra land yet. Saw some at the produce store once.......once.


----------



## Que~Dawg (Oct 14, 2009)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Real nice pic's What kind of camera are you using?



Just an Ol’ canon


----------



## Que~Dawg (Oct 14, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> excellent!  can we have the flat cake recipe?
> 
> I make Paula Deen's okra fry bread a lot , that stuff
> is addicting.




4 to 5 medium zucchini
1 fine chopped jalapeno pepper
4 eggs
1 clove fresh fine chopped garlic
¾ cup all purpose flour
½ cup grated parmesan cheese
Few tbl sp. Of fine chopped onion 
Salt / pepper

Shred zucchini and place in colander, add a plate on top with some weight (like soup cans) let the water drain out of them (about 20 minutes).
Mix the rest of the ingredients together but leave a little lumpy. Fold in the zucchini until just combined.
Spoon in a medium heat oiled skillet and brown on each side.
Serve with your favorite topping.


----------



## BluzQue (Oct 17, 2009)

I'll say it again *Que~dawg* Awesome brother   

 8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 18, 2009)

Puff when I get home I'll post it in the recipe section


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

All really looks good.  How did you fix the peppers?


----------

